# Does anyone else have a LOT of weight to lose?



## Embo78

I'm looking for other ladies that have a lot of weight to lose. I need to lose over 100lbs to be at the higher end of my healthy weight. 

I started weightwatchers last Thursday (again!) and I'd love to find others in the same boat. 

I'm feeling so determined and strong right now because its seriously affecting my mental state now. My little boy will soon be crawling and into everything and I'd like to be able to keep up with him and I want to make my older children proud. 

It'd be nice to share this journey with some weightloss buddies.


----------



## wanttobe4

Hi, samehere :) not sure what it is in lbsbut my healthy weight is 10 stone away :/ trying out the dukan diet coupled with an hour of wii fit everydsy (just had my hand in cookie dough tbough :() gl on your journey !


----------



## Embo78

Oh great tip! I'm gonna get my wii fit out and get some well needed exercise. Forgot about that!

Good luck to you too. It's so daunting having so much to lose isn't it? I'm trying to take it stone by stone rather than thinking about all the stones together!!


----------



## lozzy21

I have got 6 stone to loose to get to the top end of my healthy BMI but im not going to to try to loose that much. I want another 4 of and i will see what i feel like once im there.


----------



## Embo78

Wow lozzy21. Well done on the 2 stone loss :)


----------



## suzib76

I'm only 5'2 and starting weight was 17st 8.5lb

I have lost just under 2.5 stone since July of last year, taking it slowly, walking most days and using my fitness pal to track everything

I don't know how much I want to lose, I a, just going to keep going and see how I feel and stop when I am at a comfortable weight for me, as opposed to what my ideal is


----------



## Embo78

That's fantastic suzi. I would love to lose my weight slowly and sensibly too. I think you develop good habits that way and find it easier to keep the weight off! That's my theory anyway!!


----------



## ZoMo

I started Slimming World two weeks ago. I am 5'6" and my starting weight was 17 stone 1 1/2. To sit comfortably in the middle of my healthy BMI range I need to weigh 10 stone! Hahaha, I cant remember ever weighing 10 stone in my life!!!!!!! I now weigh 16.9 stone after 2 weeks of Slimming World and tweaking Hairy Dieters (Hairy Bikers) recipes. 

I am taking it in half stone goals as to think I need to lose 7 stone is overwhelming and seems completely unattainable whereas with taking it in 1/2 stones, I feel like I am achieving something quite regularly (historically - I have done SW 5 times previously, my best attempt I lost nearly 3 stone).

I am doing the Couch 2 5k (C25K) jogging programme, 3 times per week with at least 30 minutes of exercise (be it walking with the buggy, dance games on the ps3 / wii etc) on at least 2 of the non-jogging days.

I am going back to work in a couple of months and need to be fit so I am having to go all out at the moment after sitting on my arse for a year of maternity leave!!!!


----------



## Raven24

I have 100lb ish to lose and im struggling to get motivated at the moment. I lost 40lbs 18months agao and just gave up and its slowly crept back on plus another 15lb on top which isnt good.
I use mfp too and did well on that before but i have sciatica problems at the moment so cant get kotivated.


----------



## April Haldy

waahhooo good luck to you all trying to loose that weight, i've lost 60 pounds and about 20 inches <3 YOU CAN DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xpecta

Hey gals! I'm in the same boat. I need to lose 100lbs....or now 85. Since Dec 28th I've lost 15 pounds. I have a journal if you guys Wanna follow. I'm happy to have people to talk with!


----------



## ZoMo

Weighed in today, 9lb off in 3 weeks on Slimming World. I know (from doing it 5 times previously!) it would have been more if I hadnt exercised as exercise slows my weight loss right down but I am getting much much fitter which is best for me and the weight loss is trundling along behind. Still, 9lb in 3 weeks isnt bad eh (and I still eat MASSES of food with lots of naughty -and allowed - 'syns' everyday)?!


----------



## Xpecta

That's pretty awesome! The job! Keep exercising though. It will help keep the weight off, and you'll burn more calories during the day.


----------



## heyyydayyy

Me! After having my baby I'm soooo much heavier than I ever have been before. I started weight watchers a few weeks ago and I'm slowly but surely losing! I have about 45 lbs to get back to my pre-pregnancy body, and I want to lose another 45 after that to be in my healthy weight range. I just take it one day at a time, and set small goals so I get to celebrate reaching them more often and avoid becoming discouraged.

Has anyone heard of the "Walk Away the Pounds" videos by Leslie Sansone? They are FABULOUS! It makes working out really easy and you don't even have to leave your house! My aunt did a combo of Weight Watchers and these videos and she lost 100lbs!


----------



## pichi

well done everyone! i'm not doing any diet as such and aiming to loose just a 1lb a week - anything over that is a bonus; in 3 weeks i have lost half a stone (nearly) so if i keep that going i'll have lost the weight i need to/want to by the end of the year HOPEFULLY!

i'm just calorie counting until i shift maybe a stone? then i'll start introducing an exercise regime or some sort. Planning on doing the 30DS again and some Yoga to build stamina


----------



## Embo78

Well done ladies. You're all very inspiring :)

I lost 3 and half this week :thumbup:

The walk away the pounds sounds good. I love walking :)


----------



## Xpecta

How are you ladies doing today? Embo, that's excellent! Keep it up!


----------



## ZoMo

Sounds like everyone is doing great, and all doing different things too!

I have been struggling with a load of personal issues happening all around me and fighting the urge to comfort eat for 2 weeks. I have behaved myself and tried to keep up the exercise to 5 times a week, pretty much thinking that at the moment, my eating and exercise are the only things going on that I can control. 

I struggled like mad with the treadmill yesterday. I did 35 minutes but couldnt complete my workout yesterday although I had completed the same one last week. Anyway, I put that down to really not being in the mood and will try again tomorrow. I forced myself to do half an hour with our kettlebells earlier and was surprised to really enjoy it today (not sure why, it wasnt anything out of the ordinary!) and I felt really good afterwards and havent had any overwhelming urges to eat a load of rubbish tonight for the first time in 2 weeks! I have no idea why I suddenly felt better after the workout but I am enjoying the feeling :)


----------



## Embo78

Well done for not comfort eating zomo. It's hard when there's problems around. 

I struggled to do my hour on the wii today cos I'm feeling under the weather but I forced myself. The kids were cheering me on so that helped :)


----------



## Xpecta

Great job ladies. I didn't go to the gym today. I cleaned my room haha. That involved loads of activity, so I figured meh. I don't need to. I also found out today that I'm not eating enough. Apparently I have to pay more attention to that...


----------



## Embo78

Xpecta it's definitely important to eat enough. Especially with exercising. I'm struggling to eat up all my points but trying very hard. I need to make sure this diet doesn't affect my breast milk :thumbup:


----------



## pichi

yeah if you eat too little your body goes into starvation mode and its harder to shift lbs


----------



## Xpecta

Oh yeah, I know that! That's why I'm going to pay more attention to that. I eat whenever I'm hungry, but apparently is just not enough. So today I'm trying to eat! Haha. I never thought that would be a problem I would ever have! Also, thanks for the support guys :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

You're welcome. :)

It's my weigh in day tomorrow. So nervous I haven't lost anything. I've been so good and exercised almost every day in the past week so hopefully it'll show :)


----------



## pichi

i've become obsessed with jumping on the scales :dohh: i should just go on them once a week and be happy with that - i keep jumping on them and it bounces up a lb then down a lb... i shouldn't be putting on because i'm not eating half as much and am more active :dohh:


----------



## Embo78

That's what I'm trying to work on. Every time I go loo I weigh myself!! Seriously considering putting the scales away so it's not so easy to just jump in them!!


----------



## pichi

yeah - take the batteries out haha! wish i had lost more than 7lb in a month but i guess that's not bad going considering i'm only calorie counting :) want to get myself a pair of Zaggora flares if i can get them cheap too for when i start doing more exercise (and the 30DS)


----------



## Embo78

7lbs is brilliant over a month. Slow and steady wins the race IMO!

I'm to scared to do the shred just yet! Think ill wait til I've lost a stone and built up my fitness level. I'm scared I might just die if I start doing that just yet!!!


----------



## ZoMo

If you lose weight at 1-2 lb a week, you are more likely to keep it off. I know that but it doesnt help when I force myself to exercise like mad 5 times a week and watch what I eat as mentally I feel for all my hard work I should be losing waaay more!!!!! 

I have gone from weighing myself every day to a couple of times a week. I am trying to stop it as whilst it spurs me on when I have lost a lb, it is really demoralising when I have been really good but inexplicably it has gone back on (and then some!) the next day. 

I bought myself some body analysing scales a month ago, they do all these wonderful things like body fat analysis and other stuff. I thought this was great until I got them home and have been far too scared to even attempt to use the body fat bit!!! I dont want to know!!! Am measuring my inches instead


----------



## Xpecta

I had my husband put the scale away. I don't know where he put it. But he brought it out once to let me weight myself. I also checked my weight today and I'm up a pound >: ( but it's coming to that time of the month, so I guess is just water weight.

ZoMo, that sounds like an awesome scale! I got assessed at the gym nearly a month ago, and my body fat percentage was 49 something. I was just happy that I'm at least l less than half fat haha.


----------



## suzib76

I go on my scales every day, but the only weight I ever count is 8.30am Monday. I go to the chemist and get weighed on their scales, which run about 0.7kg above mine. The rest of the time I just keep an eye on things


----------



## Kimboowee

Hi all!

I had 141lbs to loose to sit within the healthy bmi range, I've lost 23lbs so far


----------



## Embo78

Kimbowee that's basically what I have to lose :) 23lbs is bloody brilliant!! 

I lost another 2 this week. So that's 5.5lb altogether :)


----------



## Xpecta

Good job girls. I have one more week to lose as much as I can. Many family made a bet to see who can lose the most in a month. I don't know how well I'm doing...


----------



## pichi

i'm so confused with my scales just now - weighted myself today and i'm 2lb up which i find impossible as i haven't ate enough to put on that 3500cal=1lb of fat isn't it? so that would mean i'd have had to eat like 7000 over! i'm sure i'd have noticed that haha! my only explanation for it is water weight and the witch may be paying my a visit soon maybe? 

oh well, my Zaggora flares are in the post - time to burn off some inches :haha: also have a polar heart montior watch coming soon too because i am really wanting to up my fitness and this would REALLY help me track how much i'm burning and when i'm in the 'zone'

never thought i'd say this but i really am wanting to get into exercise O__O! walks and bursts of Yoga (Jillian Michaels style!) is all i can do at the moment because i'm finding bouncing about on the 30DS is killing my stomach :(


----------



## topsy

I need to loose 8 stone 6lbs, or118lbs just to get to a healthy BMI. I would like to get down to 10 stone, so that 138lbs to loose.

You girls are doing great.

xxxx


----------



## Xpecta

Hey Pichi, what is 30DS? 

And welcome Topsy!


----------



## pichi

30 day shred by Jillian Michaels. Its hard going the first couple of days then you really see an improvement in your stamina! Need very tight pants if you are post-section otherwise the belly feels like its being tugged haha! I am useless at pushups though! You do need some weights for it too but heavy tins of something would suffice


----------



## suzib76

pichi said:


> *i'm so confused with my scales just now - weighted myself today and i'm 2lb up which i find impossible *as i haven't ate enough to put on that 3500cal=1lb of fat isn't it? so that would mean i'd have had to eat like 7000 over! i'm sure i'd have noticed that haha! my only explanation for it is water weight and the witch may be paying my a visit soon maybe?
> 
> oh well, my Zaggora flares are in the post - time to burn off some inches :haha: also have a polar heart montior watch coming soon too because i am really wanting to up my fitness and this would REALLY help me track how much i'm burning and when i'm in the 'zone'
> 
> never thought i'd say this but i really am wanting to get into exercise O__O! walks and bursts of Yoga (Jillian Michaels style!) is all i can do at the moment because i'm finding bouncing about on the 30DS is killing my stomach :(

Are you weighing on the same scales at the same time? Your weight fluctuates throughout the day and can easily be 2lbs heaver in the evening than you were in the morning


----------



## pichi

yeah same time on the same scales but i found out the reason - witch got me yesterday


----------



## Xpecta

So I want to share my progress with you girls. I would love to see yours as well if you're comfortable sharing. 

On December 28th, my family made a bet to see who could lose the most weight by February 8th. We all decided on putting in $100 and whoever wins, gets the money. So we weighed in and I was the heaviest at a whopping 239. :dohh: So anyways, I joined a gym and started eating right and have been working very hard. My husband suggested taking weekly pictures just like you would in pregnancy, but this time seeing how much smaller I get. So I wanted to share my pictures. I hope you don't mind!

The first is just the jump from start to end of the month. I'll share with you how much I've lost, but first, I want to hear your thoughts on how much it looks like I've lost.


https://i1135.photobucket.com/albums/m633/Xpecta/1359929852445.jpghttps://i1135.photobucket.com/albums/m633/Xpecta/1359852845548.jpg


----------



## Xpecta

Hahaha sorry for the faces in a couple of them. Also, I've learned that if you fix your posture, you look thinner. P.S. if you see spelling mistakes, I apologize, my tablet is acting weird.


----------



## ImSoTired

I need to lose about 50lbs to be at my 'ideal weight' but initially I'm trying to lose about 30. I did it before falling pregnant but now have to start over again.:wacko: 

I thought it was a piece of cake to lose weight last time, but now I have a baby and I doubt it'll be so easy:nope:


----------



## pichi

1st time baby weight is easier to shift than the 2nd time round. ImSoTired; you'll find some of those lbs will just fall off :) others you'll have to work them off


----------



## ImSoTired

pichi said:


> 1st time baby weight is easier to shift than the 2nd time round. ImSoTired; you'll find some of those lbs will just fall off :) others you'll have to work them off

I got up to 195 during pregnancy which is quite a bit as I'm not even 5'2''. I'm now down to 168.2 but I was 152 pre preg. So I'm still 16lbs from pre preg and 48lbs from a BMI of 22 (120 lbs).


----------



## ImSoTired

BTW you are all doing GREAT, ladies! Keep it up!:thumbup:


----------



## ZoMo

Well I have had a whole week of hideous flu. Totally knocked me out. BUT in weigh in today I had lost 6lb without even trying - just by being so ill! What a nice silver lining!! So with the team effort of Slimming World and flu, I have lost 16lb in 5 weeks!


----------



## ImSoTired

ZoMo said:


> Well I have had a whole week of hideous flu. Totally knocked me out. BUT in weigh in today I had lost 6lb without even trying - just by being so ill! What a nice silver lining!! So with the team effort of Slimming World and flu, I have lost 16lb in 5 weeks!

Great job anyway! Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Jolann

Hi all, I also have 100+lbs to lose. My target right now is to get 84lbs off hopefully by the end of September when we go on holiday - but I'll be happy if I've got anywhere near that. Today is my first day - I've signed up to slimming world online and have just expressed some milk so I can go to the gym this morning and leave LO with my hubbie! Pre pregnancy I was seeing a personal trainer 5x a week - didn't loose much weight as it made me a carb monster :dohh: but I miss feeling fit and having energy. Just wish BF didn't make me crave cake so much!!!


----------



## lozzy21

Iv now lost 2.5 stone. I want to loose another 4 before my wedding next Febuary.


----------



## Xpecta

Great job everyone! I love having support here! I weighed in for my bet yesterday and I won! My dad came close. He weighed first and he lost 21 pounds. I was freaked out, but then I weighed in and since December 28 th, I lost 24 pounds! Yay!!


----------



## pichi

well done you! 

turns out I've not been eating enough with exercise in order for the weight to come off! (strange i know) i had let my calorie intake drop far too below my BMR therefore my body was hanging on to the lbs! Since upping what i eat to go with my exercise i THINK its done the trick :D this weigh loss malark is just confusing lol!


----------



## Lettuce

Well done everyone on your weightloss so far! :) 
Can I join? At the new year I weighed 16stone (224lbs) to get to just within a normal BMI I need to be 11stone! so I have at least 70lbs to lose. I've been using mfp so far and from the 8th jan I've lost 13 lbs! Just 1lb to go til my first goal- 1 stone before my 30th birthday ( its my birthday next Monday so I really hope I make it! 
Is anyone else feeling different about their weightloss this time? I am, I just felt enough was enough. 
My mum has booked me in for an inch loss wrap this Wednesday as a treat. Just as a wee boost. I've had it done before and though the results are temporary (30 days) losing nearly 20 inches off your body really makes you work harder! :haha: 
Anyone else using mfp want to add me? latodonnell if you do. X


----------



## Xpecta

Is so crazy how not eating enough can make you hold onto weight hey? 

I took a spin class today... Oy it kicked my butt! I'm definitely feeling it! How are you ladies doing?


----------



## Embo78

Wow. Great weight losses in here. Welcome to the newbies. We went quiet for a while!

I'm going ok. Got my weigh in tomorrow but I'm not expecting a massive weightloss as I've had an up and down week. Hoping for at least 1lb and then ill have my half stone :thumbup:


----------



## Lettuce

Hi, good luck for your weigh in! I had my wrap last night and lost 12.5 inches!! :) I was full of water. ;) x


----------



## Embo78

12.5 inches. That's awesome!!! Think ill have a go of that when I get married!!!


----------



## Embo78

I lost 3.5 this week so 9.5 in total :)


----------



## Lettuce

Wow! Well done!! It's my birthday weekend so I'm not holding out much hope of me losing any!


----------



## Embo78

Awe happy birthday hun :)


----------



## Xpecta

Happy happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Midsomer

Hello everyone.

I started with 72lbs to lose.

Managed to lose 7lbs since the beginning of this year, by using My fitness pal.
I am actually starting to love exercise now. This time I want to lose weight and be fit. :happydance:


----------



## GeordieGirl.

I would love to loose 100lbs to, I'd be over the moon to reach that! But at the minute I'm setting my goal for about 60lbs. Once I reach that I hope to carry on but I work better with smaller goals first. I've just joined weight wacthers today too! I start it tomorrow and I can't wait :thumbup:


----------



## Lettuce

Hey girls! :) I've eaten my body weight in cake. Ooops. :haha: let's hope the damage isn't too bad. ;) 
Small goals is the way, I'm just taking a stone at a time. :)


----------



## Hunbun

At the start of the year I had 64lbs to lose. 

I managed to lose 11lbs in January. :happydance:......

Then for whatever reason I appear to have given up and eaten everything in sight. I just can't get motivated again. I'm too scared to get back on the scales and see what the damage is. :nope:

February has been denial month for me.


----------



## Lettuce

:hugs: maybe it won't be as bad as you think! Don't be disheartened. I'm scared to get on the scales after the last few days.... :(


----------



## Embo78

Hey newbies. Hope everything is going good :)

Hunbun. I was exactly the same but I just bit the billet. Joined weight watchers and its been absolutely brilliant. I think you have to be in the right frame of mind to stick to a diet. Something has finally clicked for me. I hope you can get back on it like you were in January. YOU CAN DO IT :) :) :)


----------



## Hunbun

Thanks guys. 

I'm going to do it first thing tomorrow morning (hoping morning time will make me lighter! :haha:) I will let you all know the damage. 

I tried WW before and lost quite a few lbs, but I just can't seem to keep it off unless I'm only eating the set meals which isn't practical when I'm feeding the family at the same time. 

Really I just need to stop the excuses... its all the carbs and chocolate!


----------



## Embo78

I've lost 9 and half lbs in four weeks and still eat the same meals as my family. I just adapted the recipes. Eg swapped oil for spray oil. Use half fat cheese and skimmed milk. 
That's what's great about Ww, you can eat whatever you like as long as you stick within your points allowance.


----------



## Regalpeas

Hi everyone. Congrats on weight loss! I have loads of lbs to lose. Right now I am focusing on 10lbs at a time. So far I've lost 20. I need to lose about 40 more to qualify for fertility treatment. So I hope you don't mind if I join because I definitely have many more weigh ins to go. Also, I am a WW member as well looking for additional support.


----------



## Lettuce

Hello! 20lbs is great!! Well done you. :) 
I'm going to weigh myself this am. Bricking it! :( got my birthday party on sat night for 70 people and I hope I haven't ruined my hard work. :dohh: 
I walked loads yesterday, and got about 2 miles planned today, so hope that helps. Also got loads of housework to catch up on. :( isn't it sad when you have a birthday weekend now, it just means the housework gets put off, not magically done!


----------



## Hunbun

Housework is great exercise, its the only thing that makes it bearable, knowing you might burn a few cals. 

I finally got on the scales and I've only gained 2lbs which is amazing considering the amount I've been eating. 

Your all doing so well, its great to have other peoples success motivating me!


----------



## Lettuce

:happydance: glad it was only 2lbs,but get back on it sister! :haha: 
Im up a lb, but not going to change my ticker, as I'll just have to work harder this week to lose it. :) xx


----------



## Kimboowee

I'm 34lbs down now, really want to reach 42lbs and say I've lost 3st!


----------



## Hunbun

Wow go you!:happydance: 

What is your secret!?


----------



## Embo78

Lost 2 this week so 11 and half in total :)


----------



## pichi

wow everyone is doing so well!


----------



## Lettuce

Wow! Well done guys. I walked miles today and also spent an hour in soft play, surely that burns up some calories?!! Why is it not in my fitness pal though?! Grrrrrr. :haha:


----------



## pichi

get yourself a HRM - that's what i have to calculate the amount of cals burned :thumbup:


----------



## Embo78

What's hrm?
I'm loving being more active too. I have the Ww pedometer that calculates bonus points. It really does help get me off my ass!!


----------



## pichi

a heart rate monitor :) I have a Polar FT4 and i love it :) can't wait until the better weather so i can get out for a run and see how much i burn :p


----------



## Lettuce

I have one about somewhere... But since we moved I can't find anything!
I walked with the pram for about 2.5 hours so that's good. But I've not eaten very well. Why have I lost momentum this week? My next goal is to get under 200lbs by our wedding anniversary (17th April) so that's about 8/9 lbs.


----------



## ZoMo

Well it was my baby's first birthday last week and I lost the plot completely!! One piece of birthday cake and the whole week turned into a mass sugar binge. I put on 2.5 lbs (and was actually v pleased it was only 2.5 lbs!!). 

This week I have got back on plan (other than a Frankie and Bennys, cinema popcorn and an entire big bag of mini eggs - oops!) and I have lost the 2.5 lbs from last week so I am very pleased with that too. 

Ready to get going again on it now. 1 stone 2lbs off so far.


----------



## AbbynChloe

Loving this thread - please can I join the party??

I started with a new years resolution to lose 100lb (started at 116kg)

i have never been so heavy :-(

So the "New Year" started in Feb -don't ask what happened to January!! anyways we started this pedometer challenge at work and over the last four weeks i've losts 6kg - really pleased with myself.

not following any particular plan - but last week i've tried to walk over 10,000 steps every day (roughly 1000 steps every 10 mins) and really think about what i am eating.

Now i am all for slow and steady - it makes sense, and aimed to lose 3 stone this year and then the rest the following year - i really really wanna be my ideal weight before i turn 30 in march next year, so think i need to be a little more proavtive.

My little munchkin starts school in sept - and I really don't wanna be the fat mum at the gates - i am already the biggest girl in the office :-(

another maybe not so tiny factor is that FoB has started seeing a new girl, so i really need to start feeling better about myself, so I can get back out there......

sorry for the brain dump!

weighed in today - 110kg - so aiming for at least 1kg weight loss next sat and 12000steps daily

Wish me luck ladies!!


----------



## Embo78

Good luck Abby. Sounds like you're doing so well already. 

I love my pedometer. It really does make me aware of my activity levels each day. :)


----------



## lola_90

Well done on your loss so far abby!

I have a pedometer somewhere! Need to try and find that!


----------



## Lettuce

Ah weight loss makes me buy more stuff! :) need to get a pedometer...


----------



## Regalpeas

Lettuce thanks for the warm welcome!
Congrats to everyone who lost weight this week.
As for those who gained 2-2.5 this week that seems to be the number bc I gained a little over 2lbs. I am also glad it wasnt more. For the last week or some I have been completely off the wagon.Not sure what's going on but I have to get back on plan right away. I have been doing lots of walking which probably balanced out most of my bad food choices recently. I also need a pedometer. I have a really cheap one that over counts right now :( What is the recommendation 10,000 steps daily?


----------



## Embo78

Regal, when I have a bad day I just write it off and start a fresh the next day :)


----------



## pichi

the gain may not all be fat - it could be water weight etc... to put on a lb of weight that amounts to 3500kcal... :) so don't loose hope


----------



## Lettuce

I agree, your weight fluctuates so much over the day, with fluid etc. I've started drinking hot water and lemon in the morning to help with fluid retention and to kick start things.

Though not this morning as it's frankly not doable. I'm scared to enter the 10(+) gin and tonics into MFP this morning... :sick:


----------



## pichi

ah we are allowed a blowout day once in a while! if you are working the way MFP works, you can always cash in extra calories from earlier on in the week to bring you up to net :)


----------



## ZoMo

My slimming world consultant said that in the last couple of weeks loads of people were unexpectedly gaining lbs. I am putting it down to the UK weather, comfort eating in the cold and unable to go out exercising as much - cant really think of any other reason for a mass gain?

Anyway, with regards to the blowouts, I think as long as you write off the day and start again the next day, you cant let it get to you. I remember hearing a saying 'you dont throw out the whole vase full of flowers because one wilts', you just take that one out and carry on with the rest. I can be the master at blowouts though and do it in style!! 

Generally, I tend to allow myself one meal a week guilt free. It was enchiladas last night, yum yum. This way I at least have something to look forward to at the end of the week and this keeps me good (generally) for the rest of the week. 

Having said all that, I went on a mass binge the week before last and I had a really naughty entire day last week (although it was my 'date' day with OH, have only managed a meal away from DD 4 times in the year since she was born so I was going to enjoy myself!). I drew the line under that day though and got back to it the next day.


----------



## Xpecta

So I've had a bit of a rough week... I was having issues at the gym, not being able to do as much as I'm used to doing... I found out that I was pregnant but lost my baby. So, even though I've still been okay with my eating, it hasn't been as good as I want it to be. Hopefully I get back to normal soon.


----------



## dontworry

I have nearly 100lbs to lose to be in a healthy BMI range. Ideally I'd like to lose 50, but really I need to lose about 90. So far I've lost 3 and kept it off for two weeks, but I've been slacking on going to the gym due to oral surgery and appointments out of town! Now I've just started AF and its unbearable but I'm hoping to get my ass into gear and back to the gym! I am on WW as well but don't think I'll be doing it for much longer as I can't afford both the gym and that.


----------



## Lettuce

Xpecta, :hugs: sorry for your loss, be gentle on yourself. X
Dontworry, can you carry on doing WW yourself after you git the initial stuff?


----------



## dontworry

I don't think so because I'm doing the online program. Though MyFitnessPal is pretty similar except you count calories and not "points" right? I have an account there but haven't been on in quite some time, I will have to check it out! Especially since its free!!


----------



## pichi

weight watchers has you eat far fewer calories though- that's the bad side to it. you loose weight but your metabolism slows (so i'm told)

sorry for your loss Xpecta x


----------



## Lettuce

Yeah, I love MFP, as it has taught tme to stop and think, before eating something. I've never done ww, but it didn't appeal to me. I like MFP as it's free and I can just scan a product and know what's in it! :) x


----------



## Embo78

I'm so sorry for your loss xpecta :hugs:

Any "diet" works. As long as you eat less than you burn off in a day you'll lose weight. Cut down calories get moving and you'll lose weight. 

I've lost 11.5lbs at weight watchers in 5 weeks so I'm very happy with what the program offers me. I love that it makes me think about all aspects of healthy eating. Such as am I drinking enough water. Am I exercising every day. Are my portion sizes too big. What can I substitute my unhealthy food for and still be satisfied.


----------



## pichi

you have to make sure you don't eat and exercise enough to fall under your BMR though because if you do your body tends to burn less - it works for a short period then your body goes a bit mental going "oh crap, i'm not getting X amount, have to store" and that is how so many people plateau. I didn't know all this before hand but looking into it more it's quite amazing how the body works. you have to work out your TDEE then minus around 20% which is a sensible amount. you essentially work out how much you would be eating at your goal weight. 

wow that seems like a novel haha. not saying WW is bad or anything! like Embo said, whatever works for you :)


----------



## Lettuce

Oh I only meant it didn't appeal to me due to the price, the weigh ins and I don't have time to go out at the moment! :) 
Ive seen people do so well on ww, and personally I think anything that teaches us about portion control and "rewards" you for doing well (whether it's your app saying well done, or the class clapping) is a good idea. 
That's very interesting, Im hoping I won't cause problems with my loss but I'm trying to keep treating myself, as I'm hoping this eating is for life! :)


----------



## Embo78

That's really interesting pichi. What's your TDEE?!


----------



## Xpecta

Hey Pichi, could you explain more about that? I don't know much about this.


----------



## pichi

Total Daily Energy Expenditure (TDEE) quantifies the number of calories you burn in a day. This measure is best estimated by scaling your Basal Metabolic Rate (BMR) to your level of activity. TDEE is critical in tailoring your nutrition plan to desired fitness goals.

working out this number is based on your Gender, weight, Height and age as well as your daily activity level.

there are calculators out there to calculate your TDEE and your BMR. it's important to know your bmr because typically this is how many calories your body would burn just lying in your bed all day just breathing so you need to eat this minimum. If you drop below this your body starts burning lean muscle mass (don't want that! because muscle in turn burns fat!)

if you want to loose weight you take your TDEE number and subtract around 20% - this seems to be a healthy subtraction to make :) it's not fast weight loss but, done this way your metabolism doesn't take a booting and with exercise, as you loose weight you are toning and being fit too.

loosing weight quickly can mean your body can't tone up in time with the quickness of weight loss so you could be 8 stone and squishy, or 8.5 stone, look smaller and be toned; no squish

phew! that was a novel!


----------



## Lettuce

That's fascinating! Thank you. I know in MFP if you don't input enough calories for the day it tells you off! :rofl: 
I'll need to look into that. :)


----------



## pichi

you have to watch MFP because if you tell it you want to loose 2lb a week it'll drop you to 1200 which really isn't enough cal. also, with MFP it has it that if you work out you eat back the calories too - if you don't eat back those calories you drop low in the calorific intake for the day. your NET on MFP should be over 1200.

example: if MPF gives you 1600kcal to eat a day and you do say 20mins of workout = 300kcal, you technically have to eat 1900kcal that day because MFP has all ready set your calorie intake with a deficit from your TDEE. 

hope this makes sense! yeah, the weight loss is slower but, at the end your goal weight is totally manageable because as you're loosing weight you're increasing your metabolism meaning you can eat more (obviously have to keep some kind of exercise going though, even if it is 30mins a day)


----------



## Lettuce

Yes, that makes sense, thank you. :) I better keep an eye on that. I don't wanna mess this up! X


----------



## pichi

i didn't know any of this until i really pushed myself to start loosing weight the start of this year! hehe


----------



## ZoMo

Crikey thats all complicated stuff! I think I will just stick to Slimming World and eating masses of 'free' food to fill me up in and around meals and do it that way!


----------



## Embo78

Me too!!! Ill let weightwatchers work all that stuff out for me!! Seems to be working so far!!!


----------



## ZoMo

Another 1.5 lbs off today :) Not bad considering AF is due to start tonight so I am full of fluid too, yuk! Although on the flip side, I have been craving chocolate for two days and wanting to eat everything in sight (always happens with AF).

To date, 1 stone 3.5lbs off in 8 weeks with Slimming World :)


----------



## Embo78

Oh I forgot to update here yesterday. 3 lbs off for me this week so I've lost 14.05 lbs in six weeks. Picked up my wedding dress yesterday. Got to really get moving to actually fit in it in 5 months!!!

Well done ZoMo :)


----------



## Xpecta

Well done ladies! That's awesome! I don't have weight loss to report, but I'm working on running. When I started I could only run for like a minute. Today I got l ran for 7! I was so happy!


----------



## Embo78

That's excellent xpecta :) :)


----------



## Xpecta

I was pretty excited. Today I was shooting for 10, but I only got to 8.


----------



## Lettuce

No loss for me this week, I think the birthday week and AF finally caught up with me... :cry: 8 mins running is great! :) are you doing the couch to 5k?


----------



## Kyliem87

Hey ladies :wave:

I have between 56-70lb to lose to be within my healthy weight but up to 84lb. My problem is I don't look what I weigh so I'm concentrating on dress sizes. I'd like to be a comfortable size 12 though 10-12 preferably. I've began the weight watchers diet as last time I stuck to it (before falling pregnant) I lost a fair bit of weight. Then put it all back on once LO was here. I can't currently exercise very much as I have issues with my BP and heart which I got in pregnancy so a good diet it has to be for now! 

Good luck ladies! :flow:


----------



## Embo78

Never mind lettuce. A new week has begun so you can start a fresh :)

Welcome Kylie. You can definitely lose weight just with your diet. Did you start today?


----------



## Xpecta

I think I lost 2-3 pounds this week. And Lettuce, what's the Couch to 5 k?


----------



## Lettuce

It's a running program. You can either download it onto an mp3 player, or just read it and time yourself. It basically teaches you to get from not running at all, to running 5k non stop in 9 weeks. I do it a few years ago. Started training in the Jan, a size 16 and very unfit. By the the 10th May I was a 12 and ran a 10k race in under an hour. :D just from running.


----------



## Kyliem87

I started on the 25th and have lost 6lb so far :happydance:

I find it easy to stock to as I can still fill up just on healthier things. I tend to eat fruit with weight watchers extra thick cream so it feels like I'm being naughty when in fact I'm not :)

:flow:


----------



## ZoMo

Weigh in tomorrow morning. Have been a bit naughty at the start of this week but hoping I have made some of it up again by behaving for the last few days. AF also decided to start yesterday - 6 days late (I was getting v nervous by then!!) - so I am still full of the same gunk I was carrying last week. Have been staying away from home so I havent got any scales to get on so I havent a clue what they are going to say in group tomorrow [-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Lettuce

Good luck! :) x


----------



## Embo78

Gained a pound this week :brat:


----------



## pichi

AF has visited here too so i'm up 4lb while she's visiting :(


----------



## ZoMo

I hate AF. She screws with everything!! Just think of the loss you will get next week when the evil witch goes away :) I was 6 days late coming on so she has got me at weigh-in 2 weeks running. Also wanted to eat everything in sight and have had massive chocolate cravings for the best part of 2 weeks. 

Embo, that 1lb can come off again next week and send another one packing with it to keep it company :)


----------



## ZoMo

3lb off today, whoop whoop! Only 1/2 lb to go to my next half stone, wish I had gone for a bigger wee before getting on the scales ;) I think I have 4lb to go to my Club 10 (loss of 10% of my body weight). Lots to aim for and I have celebrated with a vast slice of chocolate fudge cake and ice cream, oops!


----------



## Xpecta

Great job ladies!! One pound isn't a big deal. No worries. As for me, I'm still struggling with the after effects of the miscarriage. I'm very exhausted, which makes it hard to work out. However, I was very excited when I was down a few pounds :)


----------



## Embo78

Brilliant Zo. 3 lbs is EXCELLENT :) :)

Hope you're being kind to yourself X. Glad to hear you're still losing weight. 

I started the C25k last night. I downloaded the free app and that works out all the timing for you :) Was a breeze compared to L2 of the 30 day shred!!


----------



## Xpecta

Honestly, I'm being pretty hard on myself, and I think that's why I'm having such a hard time recovering. I don't exactly know what to do.


----------



## Embo78

:hugs: X. There's not much you can do. The old saying "time heals" worked for me. The pain of my losses hasn't gone away completely but in time it gets easier to bear. 

Also don't do what I did. I closed myself off and didnt talk to anyone about how I was feeling. Almost gave myself a nervous breakdown doing that :(


----------



## Xpecta

I did that with my first miscarriage. This one has been easier. Its physically that I'm really not taking it easy. I'm having troubles with that. Trying to workout when I'm so worn and dizzy, is not easy!


----------



## Xpecta

Also, thank you for your support!


----------



## Embo78

Ahhhh I see! Hmmm maybe a trip to the docs is in order. It sounds like you're a bit run down. 

You're welcome :)


----------



## Lettuce

Xpecta :hugs: must be so hard. I second a trip to the doctors.

I weighted this morning. :cry: 1lb on! :cry: what is going on?! Massive tmi coming up: I haven't poo'd in 4 days, think that might not be helping! :rofl: no idea what's going on there...


----------



## pichi

have you ate more calories than you normally would? If not it could be water retention, that poop (haha) or a bit of both


----------



## Lettuce

No, was pretty good this week. I wonder if I didnt drink enough though. :( bugger. Feel so gutted about it. 
Onwards and upwards this week! :) x


----------



## pichi

don't worry about it. I am pretty sure you would have noticed eating 3500cal hehe, it'll come off. Like you Sai, just try drinking more water


----------



## Xpecta

I did go to the doctor actually. She ordered a blood test for hyper thyroidism and some other stuff. I don't know the results yet. I'm feeling much better now though :) Thank you for so much support! It was much needed. Anyways, some how, I've lost weight, and I'm thankful for that. Today felt so gross. I ate nothing but junk today. It made more feel ill and super malnourished. I got so run down and tired, that I almost fell asleep on the couch and it was my sons Birthday! Oy. Eating better tomorrow!


----------



## Embo78

Glad you're feeling better X :) Happy birthday to your son :)

I lost 2.5 this week so 16lbs in total :yipee:


----------



## Lettuce

:hugs: x, glad you saw the doctor.
That's a great loss, but like I said,you def deserve it! :thumbup: 
I'm trying to resist weighing til Monday as I've not lost foe a couple f weeks and I don want to be disheartened and blow my weekend. :(


----------



## beth_terri

I had a total of 4 stone 3 to lose. I Started 6 weeks ago and have lost 16lb (the last two weeks only had very small losses as I've started the gym quite intensively which slowed down my loss) 

So I've now got 3 stone 1 to lose! 

X


----------



## Dizzy321

I've got a total of around 7st to loose..........lost 1st in 5 weeks so far! 
doing SW :) long road ahead but im determined!


----------



## ZoMo

Hi to Paula and Beth!

I have had a blood test this week too. I have had recurrent viruses and seem to catch every bug going. They took 6 vials of blood, wasn't expecting that!

4.5lb off this week, wasn't expecting that either! Probably as I have stuck to the plan much closer than for a few weeks. Was v chuffed but I am back to exercising tomorrow so it will slow right down again.

Needless to say I celebrated the weight loss with an enormous take away curry!


----------



## Embo78

Wow! 4.5 lbs is amaaaaazing. Well done Zo :)


----------



## beth_terri

Its so unfair that exercise slows it down. Maybe I should get the weight off first and then exercise to tone up lol x


----------



## Embo78

Sorry I didn't say hi to the newbies :)

Come back and tell about your weightloss. It's so motivating to hear it :)


----------



## Lettuce

Great loss Zo! :) 
Hello everyone! :) I agree, hearing other "real" people do it is so much more motivating than reading "I lost 17 stone IN A DAY!" type stuff in magazines, or seeing cels Ragusa do it.


----------



## Lettuce

*celebraties* stupid iPad.


----------



## Xpecta

So really, I don't understand it, I've been not eating the greatest, and not exercising as much as I was, and yet I'm still losing weight. I'm so thankful for that! My start weight was 239 and today I weighed in at 211. I'm very Happy about that! Thank you for all of your support!


----------



## Lettuce

That's great! :) are you keeping a note about what you are eating? Cos maybe you are eating less than you think? :)
I weighed in yesterday at 202lbs, which is a 5lb loss this week! :happydance: I must have been saving those up for the last few weeks. That's me 20lbs down.


----------



## Xpecta

No I'm not. But I know that I don't eat a lot. That's not the thing I was concerned about, it was just what I was eating. It was weeks of late nights planning birthday parties, so ordering pizza. And with the birthdays, I have a huge soft spot for potato chips, so I've eaten a few of them. But miraculously I'm still losing weight on my schedule that I set for myself. 

Also, congratulations on the 5lbs! That's fantastic!


I'm finally starting better, so I think it will be easier to lose more weight now.


----------



## Lettuce

:hugs: I'm glad you are feeling a bit better, hopefully when you are eating healthier foods you'll still lose but will also feel better again. Look after yourself though, be kind. :)


----------



## Embo78

4lbs gone this week. So that's a total of 20lbs in 9 weeks :yipee:


----------



## beth_terri

Just weighed myself and I'm back in the 12s :) :) which to say I was in the 14s when I started 8 weeks ago is pretty good going :)


----------



## Embo78

Well done Beth. You're doing so well. 

I lost 1.5 lbs this week. 21.5 lb total :)


----------



## AbbynChloe

Things have ben going a little slowly for me this month, i lost 3 kg (really wanted 4kg) Looking at new plans and mixing up my exercise as I know i am getting to that "unmotivated" stage.

So aim for April is at least 4-5 kgs - that would make me very happy indeed!

wish me luck ladies!!

also like to add - its great knowing I am not the only one in the same boat with so much weight to lose. I am determined not to be the fat mummy @ the school gates in sept!! Also not wanting to be the biggest girl in the office any more!


----------



## Xpecta

Good well with that!! I'm hoping for about 10-15 lbs for April. I'm sure you'll get it!


----------



## Xpecta

So, I'm coming up on 200lbs. I haven't been under 200 in like 5 years. And I'm getting pretty close. Within the next couple weeks I'll be there, and I want to do something to celebrate it. Its a milestone for me, but I don't know what to do, any ideas?


----------



## Lettuce

Book a massage! Or a inch loss body wrap! :) or something that makes you feel good! Well done! I hit 200lbs last week and it was a real achievement for me. I vowed never to go above it again.


----------



## Xpecta

Yep. Is huge for me too! Good for you!! I've never had a massage, I'm not sure if I want one... and as for an inch loss wrap, I have some because I used to, and still kinda do, sell them. 

I'm not going back over 200 either!


----------



## beth_terri

Ive been really lazy lately. Need to get a kick up the bum and get some motivation back :(


----------



## Embo78

I lost three this week so that's a total of 24.5 lbs :)


----------



## Pinga

Hi, :flower:

I have a lot of weight to loose and finding it easier to make excuses why I should start tomorrow. Could really do with some support to keep me on the straight and narrow!

I am 38 soon and have always struggled with my weight. At my slimiest I was a size 14 and I'm now a 22 on top and a 18 to 20 waist.
I was 11 stone when I became pregnant with my 1st, which has now got way out of control.

It would be great to get some support and encouragement whilst trying to find me again :shrug:


----------



## Lettuce

Hi pinga! Welcome aboard... :) x
Ooh, did you xpecta? That's cool. What about a new bit of make up or something... It's got to be something that makes you feel good but not food I reckon. Clothes are ok, so long as you can't get too wee for them too soon!


----------



## AbbynChloe

Hey Ladies,

1kg down this week so havppy - am a 1/4 of the way through my journey so rather pleased.

Have dropped the number of calories I am consuming down to 1200 - and during the working week I have no issue with that, its is such a busy time, however at the weekends all I can think of is eating eating and eating.

woke up from a horrible dream this afternoon, FoB was really really mean to me (not like him at all) so i woke and ate 3 mini creme eggs - blah i hate being an emotional eater!


----------



## Xpecta

Welcome Pinga!! I hope this thread helps! 

Great job Abby!! And a couple of cream eggs won't do much. Don't beat yourself up about it!

Lettuce, I thought about clothes, but then it seemed like a waste of money haha. But makeup... That is an excellent Idea!!


----------



## Embo78

Hey pinga. Welcome :)

Well done Abbey :) :)


----------



## AbbynChloe

thank you ladies!! loving this thread


----------



## AbbynChloe

ooops double post


----------



## Pinga

Morning Ladies,

Thank you for the warm welcome :flower:

I'm down 2lbs from last week which I am pleased about considering all the left over easter eggs in my house. 

Just brought an exercise bike at the weekend so I am going to do half hour every day starting today when the kids have a nap.


----------



## FluffyKid

Wasn't sure if I could jump in, but I was so happy to find this thread. @[email protected]

I need to lose a bit more than half of me. I was just weighed at my endocrinologist's office this past week and I somehow managed to get up to 301 lbs. :(

I have hypothyroidism and insulin resistance and am on 250mcg of synthroid and 1000g of Metformin 2x a day.

I don't even know where to begin though! :(


----------



## Embo78

Hey fluffykid (love your username)

You've already started. You've weighed in and joined us here. Just take it 7 lbs at a time and before you know it you'll be 10, 20, 30 lbs down etc. 

It really does help knowing there's others out there with a lot of weight to lose :)


----------



## Embo78

Well done on 2lbs pinga :) :)


----------



## Xpecta

Good Job Pinga! Especially with all the eggs around!

Also, welcome Fluffykid! You're on the right track, just because you have a desire to lose weight. I was almost 300 pounds once. It didn't feel good, but I lost 70 pounds. I have pictures if you want to see for motivational purposes. But, really, once you get into a healthy habit, losing weight is really easy! And we're all here to support each other!


----------



## Pinga

Morning Ladies,

And welcome Fluffykid :flower:

I also have an under-active thyroid since I was 15. I take 150 and 175 on alternate days. How long since you have been diagnosed? My other half has type 2 diabetes for 2 years and has controlled it with diet. We have been advised to stop eating bread, rice, pasta, potatoes all starchy veg. Eat protein and vegatables/salad etc. Not to much fruit because it is sugar and your body can't get rid of sugar. Understand what your body does to foods. It turns food into sugar that if not used as energy your body stores as fat. I have started to cut out the carbs and I feel a lot better, less bloated and have stopped retaining water.

What was your TSH results? it should be around 2 if you want to have a baby or of child bearing years. I think it can be higher as we get older but don't quote me on that.

Good luck with the weight loss you are in the right place the ladies here are very friendly.


----------



## ZoMo

Hey ladies!

I havent logged in in ages. Everyone is doing brilliantly, motoring along!!!

I was struggling for a bit over the last few weeks with my weight, I stayed the same one week (which was fair enough as i attacked an easter egg), then behaved perfectly the next week and weighed myself two days before weigh in (which I shouldnt do) and had _gained_ so I went on a sabotage mission and ate masses of chocolate - and gained more!! No surprise there. I stayed to class as I needed to find my motivation before I gave up completely and I went back over my books, planned meals, swapped indian for chinese takeaways and lost 3.5 lbs last week and another 3lbs today!! Yay!!

30lbs down now and feeling pretty good about it all :)


----------



## Lettuce

Yay ZoMo that's excellent! :happydance: 

I put two pounds on. Gutted. But onwards and upwards.


----------



## Xpecta

Great ZoMo!!! 

I LOVE having Hapy guess to talk to! Its so helpful!!


----------



## AbbynChloe

Well done ladies!!

Another KG off this week - rather pleased with myself....then i realised there is still 35 more to go :-( but I am determined to do this 1kg at a time!!


----------



## Embo78

Well done everyone. I lost 3 lbs. total 27.5lb now :)


----------



## Xpecta

Hahaha I just read my last post... I'm not sure what I was trying to say..... Anyways, good job girls!! I just downloaded the my fitness pal app. I got an account like 2 years ago, but I'm just start to use it.. Is mind of complicated....


----------



## FluffyKid

Pinga said:


> ...How long since you have been diagnosed?
> 
> ...What was your TSH results? it should be around 2 if you want to have a baby or of child bearing years. I think it can be higher as we get older but don't quote me on that.

I was diagnosed about 2 years ago. My dosage still isn't right though. I was JUST put on 250mcg this past month and go back to get it checked in May.

And I'm not sure what my TSH was. I think when they took it back in January, I hadn't been taking my meds regularly for about a week or two and I think he said it was 17?


----------



## beth_terri

Right, Im back on it well and truly tomorrow!! My weight loss has stuck at 18lbs for about 4 weeks now so as of tomorrow I AM NOT EATING ANY MORE CRAP :) This weight will get shifting again


----------



## Xpecta

You can do it Beth! I'm stuck too! However, I'm not eating junk. So I'm just frustrated!!


----------



## beth_terri

Xpecta said:


> You can do it Beth! I'm stuck too! However, I'm not eating junk. So I'm just frustrated!!

Well amazingly I weighed myself earlier, and after 2 weeks of takeaways, chocolate, crisps, cake etc Ive only gained 1lb :wacko: but we will see what the slimming world scales say tomorrow. 

Keep at it! The weight will come off eventually x


----------



## Xpecta

That's pretty excellent when that happens! And I know it will. Its just hard.


----------



## beth_terri

Well, after having two weeks off slimming world, eating takeaways, cakes, sweets, pub meals, McDonald's etc etc... I lost half a pound lmao. I do not get it!!! 

But hey, back on it properly and hopefully ill have a great loss next week!!


----------



## Bravemom

Mind if I join,i lost five stone last year but have since put on a stone ,rejoined slimming world last night and I need to lose 3 stone to get my bmi from 34.5 to 28 :thumbup::hugs:Good luck everyone ,we can do it :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Yaaaay! Bmom. Welcome sweetie :) :)


----------



## Bravemom

Embo78 said:


> Yaaaay! Bmom. Welcome sweetie :) :)

Awww thanks ,just can't stay away from you :haha::blush::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lettuce

Hi bravemom, thats an impressive loss even if you have put on a stone! :) good luck getting back on it.
My weigh in this week takes me to 198lbs. That's 24lbs off now! :)


----------



## Bravemom

Lettuce said:


> Hi bravemom, thats an impressive loss even if you have put on a stone! :) good luck getting back on it.
> My weigh in this week takes me to 198lbs. That's 24lbs off now! :)

That's fantastic ,well done :thumbup:What's your goal ?:hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Yay lettuce. You're under 200 :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## AbbynChloe

I blew it this weekend - well Sat-Monday.

I think i am back on it but not sure i am going to manage a loss this week - not too traumatised but i am back on it.

I am currently doing lots of walking for my excercise and a little weights but now i know i need to do more if i want the scale to move in the right direction a little quicker! also to make sure i am actually FIT -not just a mass of untoned muscle!

Anyways thats just my rambilngs for the evening - well done ladies on all your hard work


----------



## Lettuce

Bravemom said:


> Lettuce said:
> 
> 
> Hi bravemom, thats an impressive loss even if you have put on a stone! :) good luck getting back on it.
> My weigh in this week takes me to 198lbs. That's 24lbs off now! :)
> 
> That's fantastic ,well done :thumbup:What's your goal ?:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks girls, I'm well chuffed. It's a mental hurdle ya know?

My goal currently is about 11stone, so 154/160 pounds. Then I'll see how I feel. That only takes me to the tip of the BMI scale for me. But I'm not sure how I'll look then. I'm happy to be a size 12(uk) or a 14 in some things for the boobs! :haha:


----------



## Xpecta

Wow! Such progress from all of you ladies! I'm so happy to hear it!

I have a different kind of progress report. I don't recall if I mentioned I was striving to reach the goal of running on the treadmill for 20 minutes straight. Well, today I reached that goal... AND THEN SOME!!! I'm still in shock because I ran for 30 minutes straight. No stopping! I have a witness!! I was just been away that I managed that!! I also weighed today, and I've finally started losing again!


----------



## Bravemom

Xpecta said:


> Wow! Such progress from all of you ladies! I'm so happy to hear it!
> 
> I have a different kind of progress report. I don't recall if I mentioned I was striving to reach the goal of running on the treadmill for 20 minutes straight. Well, today I reached that goal... AND THEN SOME!!! I'm still in shock because I ran for 30 minutes straight. No stopping! I have a witness!! I was just been away that I managed that!! I also weighed today, and I've finally started losing again!

:happydance::happydance:Well done ,I did the treadmill last year too ,it wrecked me but I felt so good afterwards :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Lettuce said:


> Bravemom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lettuce said:
> 
> 
> Hi bravemom, thats an impressive loss even if you have put on a stone! :) good luck getting back on it.
> My weigh in this week takes me to 198lbs. That's 24lbs off now! :)
> 
> That's fantastic ,well done :thumbup:What's your goal ?:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks girls, I'm well chuffed. It's a mental hurdle ya know?
> 
> My goal currently is about 11stone, so 154/160 pounds. Then I'll see how I feel. That only takes me to the tip of the BMI scale for me. But I'm not sure how I'll look then. I'm happy to be a size 12(uk) or a 14 in some things for the boobs! :haha:Click to expand...

Same for me Hun but I woukd be happy with a 14 all over :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Lettuce

Yeah, I'd just like to get into a 14 no bother really!

Well done Xpecta!!! :thumbup:


----------



## mummylove

I want to shift about 3 stone thats about 42lb.

I go gym 3 times a week but gonna sign my son up for nursery and go to gym when he goes so i can try go 5 times a week. I need to lose this weight just wish it would go over night


----------



## beth_terri

Lost 3lbs at slimming world this week putting me up to 21.5lbs in 12 weeks. Although Ive had three weeks off throughout that. I wasn't expecting 3lbs at all and was surprisingly awarded my third half stone and club ten award. (Which means I've last 10% of my starting weight). 2 stone 9.5 to go!!


----------



## Bravemom

Well done Beth :thumbup:weigh in for me last night and I lost 81/2 pounds on my first week :)


----------



## beth_terri

Bravemom said:


> Well done Beth :thumbup:weigh in for me last night and I lost 81/2 pounds on my first week :)

Well done! First weeks are always good :) xx


----------



## Bravemom

beth_terri said:


> Bravemom said:
> 
> 
> Well done Beth :thumbup:weigh in for me last night and I lost 81/2 pounds on my first week :)
> 
> Well done! First weeks are always good :) xxClick to expand...

Thank you ,I'm worried now that I can't keep it off next week :dohh::haha::hugs:


----------



## beth_terri

Are you doing slimming world or anything? My first week I lost 7.5lbs and kept it off as the week after I lost another 3. I've not gained yet even when I thought I had from eating rubbish! Just keep doing what your doing and you'll be fine :) xx


----------



## Bravemom

beth_terri said:


> Are you doing slimming world or anything? My first week I lost 7.5lbs and kept it off as the week after I lost another 3. I've not gained yet even when I thought I had from eating rubbish! Just keep doing what your doing and you'll be fine :) xx

Yes I'm doing slimming world :thumbup:Thank you ,I hope I can keep going with another 2-3 pounds a week till July :haha::hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Omg Bmom. That is AWESOME!!!!! 

Proud of ya :)

Don't worry bout next week. Carry on doing what you're doing and you'll have another loss. Even if you stay the same that's still 4lbs per week which is amazeballs!!!


----------



## Bravemom

Embo78 said:


> Omg Bmom. That is AWESOME!!!!!
> 
> Proud of ya :)
> 
> Don't worry bout next week. Carry on doing what you're doing and you'll have another loss. Even if you stay the same that's still 4lbs per week which amaze balls!!!

Aww thank you sweetie :kiss:I am still feeling little flutters of excitement every time I think of it :blush::haha::hugs:


----------



## Embo78

That's good. It feels so good taking back control doesn't it? I hated myself so much when I was pigging out and taking no control over what I was putting in my mouth :(

Afm. Thursday Friday and Saturday was TERRIBLE for me but since then I've been ultra good and done my exercise every single day. What are the chances of me getting a loss this week?

Tbh I'd be over the moon to stay the same!!!


----------



## Lettuce

Weighed in on Monday and stayed the same, not too bothered as it is TOTM. Hoping it was water... 
Trying not to get back on the scales til next week. :(
Well done on the fantastic losses guys! :thumbup:


----------



## Bravemom

Em you could still lose Hun as you are very active all the time . Lettuce good luck for next weigh in :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Xpecta

Wow!!! Amazing loss girls!!!! I'm proud of you all!


----------



## ZoMo

Hey ladies, 

I am aiming for a size 12 and reckon 11 stone will just about get me there, literally just edging into the healthy bmi but I will be happy with that! Its still nearly 4 stone away. 

I have been naughty this week and got a grip but then a take away 12 hours before weigh in got the better of me and 1/2 lb went on today. Still somehow managed to come home as Slimmer of the Month, have no idea how I managed that! 31lbs down now in 16 weeks, nice and steady :)

I had a work uniform fitting and had dropped 3 trouser sizes (1.5 normal dress sizes) so felt quite pleased with myself and no longer look like I am wearing enormous clown trousers!

I have been really craving sweet stuff so I made 1/2 syn cake and syn free lemon curd this evening, ate virtually the whole lot and now have got to find room for bf's gorrrrgeous homemade burgers and slimming world chips (which I have burnt beyond belief and had to chuck half of them as I was distracted with reading this thread!).

I have been looking for low syn sweet stuff and suddenly remembered coke floats which I used to make about 15 years ago - ice cream topped with diet coke. I have bought some low fat ice cream and reckon I can make this for only a few syns and a good reminisce!


----------



## beth_terri

Really pleased that I'm back into a size 12 comfortably :). When are you all hoping to be at goal by? I've got 2 stone 9 to lose but want a date or occasion to lose it by as motivation. Do you think it's doable by July? My boys birthdays?


----------



## beth_terri

Just counted, July isn't possible lol. Maybe my birthday end of August!


----------



## Bravemom

Zo well done on your weight loss that's awesome :happydance:


----------



## beth_terri

Another 3.5 gone this week :)


----------



## Bravemom

beth_terri said:


> Another 3.5 gone this week :)

Well done sweetie . 41/2 for me :thumbup:how much more do you want to lose ? :hugs:


----------



## beth_terri

2 stone 6! But that's taking me back to my pre pregnancy weight when I was 16 haha! Considering my hips are now much wider, my boobs are bigger etc and I'm certainly not 16 anymore that might be too much to lose. We will see how I feel after another stone. How about you? Xx


----------



## NDTaber9211

Hey ladies, I am looking to lose 70 pounds. I need to lose weight to help me regulate my cycles. My weight is making ttc hard because my cycles are all wonky. Plus I only ovulate every other month. Good luck to everyone!:flower:


----------



## Bravemom

beth_terri said:


> 2 stone 6! But that's taking me back to my pre pregnancy weight when I was 16 haha! Considering my hips are now much wider, my boobs are bigger etc and I'm certainly not 16 anymore that might be too much to lose. We will see how I feel after another stone. How about you? Xx

I want another 30 pounds off :thumbup:You are doing so well huni :hugs:


----------



## Xpecta

Hi ND! Welcome! That's hard ttc when your cycles are all off! I will pay for you :) As for weight loss, God for you for taking that step!!


----------



## Embo78

How's everyone doing?

I'm now on 39.5 lb loss. Only nine weeks until my wedding. Really want to have another 20 to 25 lbs off. Gotta fit in my wedding dress!! I WILL do it!!


----------



## ImSoTired

NDTaber9211 said:


> Hey ladies, I am looking to lose 70 pounds. I need to lose weight to help me regulate my cycles. My weight is making ttc hard because my cycles are all wonky. Plus I only ovulate every other month. Good luck to everyone!:flower:


The same thing happened to me before ttc. I was overweight (well I still am:dohh:) and my cycles were all over the place. It's hard to conceive when you aren't ovulating. I had some very long cycles which made it impossible to track ovulation. I lost 30 lbs and had 2 28day cycles before getting pregnant with my lo. Best of luck to you!

I haven't been here in a while but I really need to get serious about losing some weight. Since having the baby I just don't feel like doing anything let alone exercise. I'm about 50lbs overweight again and I feel awful. I need some energy, time, and motivation! Blah!

I see that most of you are doing very well! Congrats! Keep it up!


----------



## Lulabelle27

Any room for a little one (eventually!)? I was nagged thorught my pregnancy to not out on weight blah blah blah, so I didn't and after I had my LO I was a stone lighter than when I fell pregnant! yay me....until I found food again, and I am back at my pre-preg weight. 

I have 6 1/2 stone to lose in total, and have 11 weeks to lose 30lbs until my final wedding dress sizing (exciting). I have started on WW, so have cut out all the crap, eating lots and lots of fresh veg and lean proteins and all that good stuff. I started on Sunday, so the first weight in is looming.

I guess I have a bit of a journey to go on, as I cannot remember the last time I was my target weight (10 stone) which puts me in the healthy BMI range for my height. I am sensible in that I know it's not all plain sailing and there will be up's and down's...or cakes and sweeties so am looking for some support, and hopefully I can give you ladies some support too :)


----------



## Embo78

Hey lula :) that's exactly what I did. Was 20lbs lighter the week after I had my lo but within four months it was all back on. 

I'm getting married in 8 weeks and bought my dress four sizes too small to try to motivate myself! It worked. I tried it on the other day and it almost fits. It definitely will by the time my wedding day is here :)

Hope your first weigh in goes great. Come back and report here :) :) :)


----------



## Lulabelle27

Congratulations on your wedding embo, and on your weight loss too. Our weddi g is December but my dress had to be ordered 16 weeks beforehand! It's a great motivator. Any useful hints/tips? You have done amazingly to lose 4 dress sizes :) and brave too ordering a smaller dress. Well done


----------



## Embo78

Thanks hun. My biggest tip is to try not to put too much pressure on yourself. Try to take it one week at a time rather than constantly thinking about the actual day. 
The week I bought my dress I panicked. Badly! And gained a pound. But I realised the above and just relaxed and that's the only week I've gained since I started the diet 19 weeks ago. 

Another tip that really works for me is every time I feel like binging, I do some really heavy exercise. There's no way is waste all that hard work on crappy food! 
Don't get me wrong I do have treat days, I couldn't do it without treats, but I'm good 90% of the time!!!


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey ladies oim late to the group i need to lose 060 pounds to be in the healthy weight zone. plus ive got hen do end of augast xx


----------



## Embo78

Hey cherry :wave: good lck on your weight loss journey :)


----------



## Xpecta

Man... I'm so blah. It's been so busy and stressful that I haven't lost anything for like 2 months. How are the rest of you ladies doing?


----------



## beth_terri

I lost 3 this week. Gained 2 the week before though! X


----------



## Mrs.B.

May I join, I am really struggling at the minute, each week its like lb on lb off. Got a referral by doc to a 12 week fitness instructor/guidance. Not sure what that entails yet, meet him on Monday


----------



## Lulabelle27

hi lovely ladies - 5lbs off, so thats 11lbs in two weeks. I know it's going to sloe down now, as I always start quick (water weight) hopefully settle at 2-3lbs a week from now on and i'll be happy. 

How are the rest of you doing?


----------



## Mrs.B.

I have just lost 6lb this week but I have had a vile stomach bug, so don't think it counts!

Tonight I have a meeting at the local gym as I got my doctor to refer me for the active fit sessions, think it just means I get the classes a bit cheaper, but its a 12 week course, will see tonight what it entales


----------



## Abner

Here are really nice and most informative post. According to me you should take a lot of care about your diet. Make sure that you take low fat and carbs in your diet and drink green tea or coffee to burn extra calories. Vinegar is also a good option to drink for this purpose.


----------



## ImSoTired

I need to find time! That is my issue 100%! I will be in a wedding next year around this time and I hope I've dropped at least 30 of the 50 I need to lose! How do you ladies do it with needy los?


----------



## Mrs.B.

I don't have time in the day, and with going back to work next month I'll have even less time. But I am just signing up to gym to go a couple evenings a week once LO is in bed :)


----------



## beth_terri

2.5 off this week. 

I'm signed up to a gym but NEVER get to go. I've got a spinning bike at home though that I use every now and again xx


----------



## beth_terri

Oo also, my BMI is now 25.7 :) ALMOST healthy again :) 1 stone 12.5 to go!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Well done :) How long did it take you to loose that amount and what are you doing? x


----------



## beth_terri

Mrs.B. said:


> Well done :) How long did it take you to loose that amount and what are you doing? x

I started at the end of feb. And I've had a few weeks off (being lazy). And I'm doing slimming world! In my book I've actually only been to 13 weigh ins so 13 weeks of doing it properly. X


----------



## Mrs.B.

I started Feb too, the last month I haven't shifted anything, hit a massive plateau, hope the gym gives me a boost :)


----------



## ZoMo

Hey ladies, its been about 5 weeks since I have been on here. I have been struggling over the last month. Doing Slimming World religiously (since January) but hit a wall and lost 1lb in 3 weeks so was getting really really down. 3lb came off last week thank goodness and I have been planning my meals this week which has made a huge difference. 

I am now only 1.5lb away from losing 3 stone and am really hoping that it will come off this week but I have eaten a phenomenal amount - meal planning means that I have been eating two full, proper meals a day rather than grabbing and picking at stuff so I feel like I have pigged out (even though all meals are syn free). 

I am really wanting that 3 stone as I will be halfway to my target weight in only 5 months. I need to stay positive and pray that my massive portions this week are forgiven on the scales!


----------



## ZoMo

Just been catching up on the posts since I was last on here. Hi to all the ladies new to this thread! Good luck to you all.

Re: cycles and ovulation, funnily enough losing weight has had the opposite effect on me. Before, I had regular 28 day cycles, no deviation. Having lost weight, I am all over the place, I have been up to a week out (and panicked!) and AF just comes and goes when it feels like it!

Re: the gym, I also have a membership that my OH kindly pays for and I have been twice this year, both times to take LO swimming, which entails me doing nothing but having a gentle wander up and down the pool a few times...and then going in the jacuzzi!! I did do the C25K jogging plan on my treadmill for a few weeks but I have plantar fascitis in my feet which means I am in searing pain for months until it heals so I have given up and found the weight came off much more quickly when I wasnt exercising (although the inches still came off and I noticed a fitness improvement with the exercising).

I have a little goal of a holiday coming up. I had 8 weeks between booking it and going away. I had set a goal of 2lb a week and the minute I did that, despite being well behaved I hit a 3 week weight loss brick wall. The holiday is now 3 weeks away. Its a holiday within Britain so I dont need to panic myself into thinking of a bikini but I have a dress that I really want to be able to wear to surprise my OH (in the last 6 years, he has never seen me in a dress other than at a wedding). I bought it last year for a holiday but being 3 stone heavier, I didnt have the confidence to even take it out of its bag! I do have my best friend's wedding at the start of August too to lose a bit more for. I will be glad when they are both over and done with as it feels like there is quite a lot of pressure to lose a lot and quickly at the moment.


----------



## beth_terri

I'm sure you'll do it ZoMo. 

I bought the 12 week countdown at slimming world. So I now have ten more weeks to lose the remaining 1stone 12.5! Which is roughly 2.6lbs a week lol. Gona be tough!! But I'm determined x


----------



## ZoMo

Beth, do you do a lot of cooking?If you like to play around with making new meals, I am using the Hairy Bikers diet book alongside SW meals. I dont know if you saw their 'Hairy Dieters' tv series but it was very good and the 'Hairy Dieters' book is really good, you can tweak most of the meals in there to be SW friendly (other than the puddings! :( ), definitely worth a look (if you dont already have it) as it will give you lots of new ideas for the next 10 weeks!


----------



## beth_terri

Thanks! I'll have a look :)


----------



## ZoMo

Weighed in today, was a bit iffy on the scales but it finally settled on 1.5lb off which is my 3 stone award! Halfway there now :) going to undo it all by celebrating with a curry takeaway on sunday and a huge nan bread which is my favourite bit and I am never allowed it!


----------



## xKaa

I weigh 11 stone and a bit atm and need to lose about 11 lbs to have a healthy weight but for the perfect weight (bmi of 21) I need to lose 30 lbs..So that will be 2 stone! My waist is 32 inches, so that has to change a lot as well  Salads here I come!

I'm lucky that I know I don't need chocolate and stuff, just gonna miss the coffee!


----------



## xKaa

Also, last year before I got pregnant I lost 6 kg in 6 weeks, a kilogram a week. So I know I can do it! Have to :D


----------



## kerrie24

Hi everyone,mind if I join?
I have quite a bit of weight to lose,approx 6 stone,although I think 4 would be amazing for me.
I joined slimming world on 9th may and have lost a stone so far.I totally messed up this week and didnt go to weigh in on thursday but I will definitely go this week.I have increased my exersise too but finding the food really hard going.My major downfalls are chocolate and takeaways.


----------



## ZoMo

Hi Kerrie, 

I find I totally lose the plot if I don't stay to group. The worst weeks when I just wanted to walk out the door after weighing in, I have forced myself to stay and walked out at the end refocused and determined.

Just draw a line under the week so far and get back on plan  you have done really well so far, we all have blow outs now and again, don't feel bad, start again tomorrow!

Syn wise for takeaways you could have as Chinese for 7 syns if you have chicken chow mein and boiled rice, chase it down with a three mini twister ice creams or a Flake or a mars ice cream and thats a nice dinner which tastes naughtier than it is!


----------



## beth_terri

I've got a stomach bug again! That's 2 in 3 weeks! Grrrrr. 

I did a stupid thing at group last week and set myself a goal for the week. Whenever I do that I get really obsessive and eat the bare minimum. Literally skip meals, eat NO syns etc. Pure stupidity. I don't even know why! But the problem is I've had a sneaky weigh in and I haven't even lost half. So I'm not doing myself any favours. Its true when they say you need to eat to lose. I feel like such an idiot and I wish to god I hadn't set myself a stupid goal. 

I'm gona be mortified if come Tuesday I havent lost any :(


----------



## ZoMo

I set a goal every week and never achieve it!! They dont make a big deal about it in my group, whatever happens, happens! 

I always scoff all my syns, I feel like I have missed out otherwise. We all retain stuff differently, we could all eat exactly the same all week, some would gain, some would maintain and some would lose. 

Definitely get eating though, I stuffed myself all week last week and lost 1.5lbs, weeks when I have eaten half the amount I have gained unexpectedly. Go get yourself a bar of chocolate and enjoy it!

Oh and if you are using home scales, dont let them sabotage the week. Mine had always been reliably 1/2 lb behind the consultants then they went mad one week and told me I had gained 4lbs when I had actually maintained on the group scales. I could have gone mad and thought b*gger it and lost the plot (like I have done a few times!) based on my scales, was so glad I didnt in the end!


----------



## Xpecta

So... Very unexpected... I'm pregnant!  I'm very excited, but I guess my weight loss is on hold for now.


----------



## kerrie24

Congratulations xpecta!


----------



## Embo78

Congratulations X :)


----------



## Embo78

I forgot to update here. I lost 3.5 lbs last week. My total is now 48 lbs. getting so close to that 50 lb goal :)


----------



## Xpecta

Thank you guys! 


Embo! That's amazing!! I'm probably going to unsubscribe from this thread because its going to depress me haha. I'll check in every once in a while though 


Good well to all you ladies!! I hope the best for you!


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Evening ladies :) May I join you? Think it would be nice to have a few friends to lose weight with. 
Little bit about me: I'm Helen, 27 years old and currently weigh(as of this morning) 17st 10.5. I'm trying to do SW and my sister weighs me every Tuesday morning and then I have a naughty tea-time. I'd love to try and get to 10st but I think thats probably too adventurous lol

If you want me on Facebook too, here is my profile: https://www.facebook.com/ellz1985 - just let me know that you're from here(unless I already have you!)


----------



## kerrie24

Hi mummyellie,I'm doing sw too and have a similar target,good luck !


----------



## beth_terri

My goal is 10 stone too :)


----------



## Embo78

Hey mummyellie. Welcome :) :)


----------



## LindseyGarth

hi ladies can i jump in on this thread i too have a lot of weigh to loose after a mmc in august and my periods stopping through being overweight:blush: just want to be healthy now and try to get my BFP :D


----------



## Embo78

Hey Lindsey. Sounds like we're on a similar path. I gained weight after miscarriages. Almost 4 stone :( 

Will you still be ttc while losing weight or are you having a little break?

So sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## LindseyGarth

Hi embo78 I think were at the stage of ntnp but since my mc my sex drive took a knock too double wammy eg? How about you hun xx


----------



## Embo78

I had three miscarriages before we got our rainbow - Max. 
I just couldn't get my head around dieting after I had my mmc's. I was just so screwed in the head and food seemed to help..... Temporarily. 

Ntnp is a great idea. It takes the pressure off you both :thumbup:


----------



## LindseyGarth

Yeah ino well im at slimming world now been on that about 5 weeks and 3pound of my first stone :D im really sorry for you losses hun just one thing I find really terrifing is finding out im preg is going for another 12 week scan just feels like im lieing thier waiting for that bad news and that just terifies me how long have you been ttc hun xxx


----------



## Embo78

That is the worst feeling ever. I absolutely hated having scans. Even my 20 week scan when I could feel him moving around I was still dreading hearing bad news :( 

We started ttc in July 2009 and Max was born in August 2012 so just over three years xx


----------



## LindseyGarth

Aww your little boy is beautiful :)


----------



## EmmyReece

Hi ladies, can I join please? :blush:

I have a huge chunk of weight to lose (over 10 stone) and I'm just starting back at it. I really need to buckle down if I ever want to stand a chance of getting a bfp. So next wednesday is going to be my first wi after my first week on plan (I'm using my fitness pal and healthy eating).

Massive well done to how well everyone has done so far :)


----------



## Bravemom

Back on diet today ,goal is to wear a bathing suit in six weeks and two days :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## kerrie24

I lost 3.5lb this week, that's 17.5lbs in total since may 9th.


----------



## EmmyReece

kerrie24 said:


> I lost 3.5lb this week, that's 17.5lbs in total since may 9th.

that's brilliant :D keep up the good work


----------



## Bravemom

Kerrie that's fantastic :happydance::hugs:


----------



## lauraloo24

Hi :)

I have just over 4 stone to lose, might not be as much as some but seeing as the most weight I have ever lost is a stone it seems like a mountain to me! And all to be lost before we start TTC our first.... xx


----------



## lauraloo24

Oh and also... i've lost 1 stone to date and 9lb since starting Slimming World in May xx


----------



## Bravemom

lauraloo24 said:


> Oh and also... i've lost 1 stone to date and 9lb since starting Slimming World in May xx

Well done Hun :hugs:


----------



## beth_terri

Wha do you do when you want a super weight loss boost? Xx


----------



## kerrie24

Came to update you all on my progress.
I have lost 1.5stone (or 21lbs) now since 9th may when I joined slimming world.Bought a smaller dress size this weekend,yay!


----------



## Embo78

Well done kerrie :)

I lost 4.5 lbs this week. Total of 56 lbs :) :) :)


----------



## Bravemom

Well done em ,I've lost5 stone and 11 pounds now (81) pounds :happydance::happydance:


----------



## beth_terri

I got 2 off this week. Total 33.5 :)


----------



## Embo78

Bmom. That is absolutely amazing :) :) :)


----------



## Embo78

What's your secret?!!!!


----------



## Bravemom

Same as you really em ,lots of water ,regular exercise ,no bread or pasta or trets at all ,have fruit and yog for breakfast ,soup for lunch and chicken salad for dinner :thumbup:Pretty boring really but it works for me :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Embo78

It certainly does. You're amazing xx


----------



## Embo78

How's everyone doing in here? Hope everyone's still changing their lives. I'm at 69.5 lbs lost at this point. Only 1/2 a lb off five stone. Still have quite a way to go though :thumbup:


----------



## kerrie24

Wow,5st I can only dream of! I yo-yoed through the holidays and am currently stuck on 26lbs. I get sick of thinking about food and planning meals so I binge and then feel guilty afterwards :-(


----------

